# Fall Arrest Training



## YoungBud (Sep 17, 2013)

Is it advisable to get fall arrest training before actually being employed? (currently still searching for an apprenticeship...) 

I ask because I was attempting to sign up for training online and they required a company name. I suppose maybe I should contact them. 

Would you get fall arrest beforehand if you were searching for an apprenticeship or wait until you find something and let the employer pay for it... haha. 

What else would you recommend? I have standard first aid and CPR, WHIMIS. 

Applied to some wholesalers the other day. What else can I do to help my chances?

Thanks.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

YoungBud said:


> Is it advisable to get fall arrest training before actually being employed? (currently still searching for an apprenticeship...)
> 
> I ask because I was attempting to sign up for training online and they required a company name. I suppose maybe I should contact them.
> 
> ...


Might depend on where you are. If they offer CSTS in your province you should take it.


----------



## YoungBud (Sep 17, 2013)

99cents said:


> Might depend on where you are. If they offer CSTS in your province you should take it.


Im in Ontario. Is that available here? What is it some sort of all in one training?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

It's construction safety training. Don't know if Ontario has it.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

Fall arrest training certainly wouldn't hurt, but I wouldn't pay any money for it. Where I'm at, the employer is going to make you take their training anyway.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2013)

Also fall arrest expires; no sense getting the clock ticking on that before you are working.


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

I'd also say online training is often a poor substitute for hands on as far as safety training goes, particular with fall arrest.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Online fall arrest training is almost as bad as an online swimming course.


----------



## Techne (Feb 9, 2013)

Any employer worth their salt will require that you complete their preferred fall arrest training. Wait for that. 

I will second that most online safety courses are at best a poor substitute from legitimate, hands-on certifications. At worst, they instill a sense of security without commensurate knowledge, and someone takes a dive/gets hung up/etc. because they had no clue how to properly apply or adjust their gear. 

If I only hadda nickel for every poor-fitting harness and wrong length yo-yo I seen on "certified" guys and gals.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

YoungBud said:


> Is it advisable to get fall arrest training before actually being employed? (currently still searching for an apprenticeship...)
> 
> I ask because I was attempting to sign up for training online and they required a company name. I suppose maybe I should contact them.
> 
> ...


Safety information is good to have even if you do not currently have a job but most employers are required to get you that training. Just make sure that they have a recovery plan IF you fall with a harness. You have only got about 15 minutes to live hanging from one of them.


----------

